# Windows 10 Low Disk Space/Phantom Space



## Nymbus (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello,

I have frequently received the "Low Disk Space" error, even after deleting several files on my PC. I went to Settings-System-Storage, and in my "Other" folder it says there's 648GB of space being taken up, but when I click on it, none of the subfolders show that any of them have that many GBs in them. Thank you for the help!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to W10 as unlikely to be a malware issue


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use TreeSize free to see what's using the space :- https://www.jam-software.de/custome...guage=EN&PHPSESSID=a18hlu1cti5ksjilf5voss3pi2

If you click the down arrow on that webpage you can get the zipped version which doesn't need installing and will run on a Usb stick.

It will show all hidden files and folders (where your 'missing' space is most likely to be).


----------

